# Assassins Creed: Brotherhood Offline LAN



## Bloodrns (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it possible?  (as in lan with your friends without  internet connection)
Like in the old games (Diablo II etc.)
Me and my friends are gonna hold a lan fest and we're trying to find as many games as possible 
and this game would just be excellent!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 30, 2011)

Afraid not- there are not many system link/LAN games for the 360

http://www.co-optimus.com/system.php?id=1&...p;direction=ASC (especially with LAN play they have been not been so good for some of the upcoming games- they got Skate 3 and Bulletstorm wrong which was annoying) and they tend to focus more on co-op than straight multiplayer.
I dislike linking wikipedia but it is pretty good here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Xbox_...stem_Link_games

You mention diablo 2- word is the upcoming Dungeon Siege 3 at least has splitscreen and Hunted: The Demon's Forge should have LAN.


----------



## Bloodrns (Mar 30, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Afraid not- there are not many system link/LAN games for the 360
> 
> http://www.co-optimus.com/system.php?id=1&...p;direction=ASC (especially with LAN play they have been not been so good for some of the upcoming games- they got Skate 3 and Bulletstorm wrong which was annoying) and they tend to focus more on co-op than straight multiplayer.
> I dislike linking wikipedia but it is pretty good here
> ...



Cheers for answering my post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry i meant the *PC* version of Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 30, 2011)

Apologies- I read too much into the subforum name (would be PS3 owners reading the LAN situation there is near enough non existent).

I can not speak for any hacks (none popped up at me during a quick search and they appeared near instantly for games that do have hacks for LAN play for previously online only games) but it appears no LAN is available.


----------



## Bloodrns (Apr 13, 2011)

Blast.. Ah well we still got a bunch of other games to use so its alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe one day some genius hacker will crack it. Im so gonna sponsor the heck out of that hacker ^^


----------

